

Karl Berry: Texlive 2011 pretest available - hopefully final rc - chalst
http://www.advogato.org/person/karlberry/diary.html?start=223

======
ajray
Being excited for this has raised me to a new level of geekdom.

~~~
chalst
The big deal is that TL 2011 will have tlcontrib. If you into Context, it is
planned to host context-minimals on tlcontrib.

<http://tlcontrib.metatex.org/>

